# Avengers "endgame"



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Anyone got their tickets yet?I just managed at 3:00pm as the Cineworld website crashed at 5:00am when the tickets opened up for sale Lol,seats are selling out fast for the opening weekend....SJ.


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Yeah got mine yesterday for opening night....the cineworld website was under pressure!


----------



## spyk3d (Nov 25, 2007)

Yep managed to get mine on Tuesday. Booked for the 8:20pm showing at our local Imax on the 27th. Can't wait. Some Cineworlds seem to be doing a double showing where you can watch Infinity War first followed by End Game.


----------



## Cyclonetog (Jul 22, 2018)

I'm away from home that weekend, so gonna miss it for over a week. I can't imagine it's going to be anything other than incredible.

Going to be hard work avoiding talk about it!


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the reminder, need to get mine and a few more for the family reserved.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Thanks for the reminder, need to get mine and a few more for the family reserved.


Wohoo, all booked for Friday 26th at 1500.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I’ve booked for Wednesday 24th at 11.35pm. Can’t wait. 

Cooks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Cookies said:


> I've booked for Wednesday 24th at 11.35pm. Can't wait.
> 
> Cooks
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I said to the wife about theses pre premiere times, but as she reminded me, it being 3.5 hrs then 40 mins drive home and me having to be up at 4.30am that might be a little too much for me! 
Perhaps 20 years ago.lol


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I said to the wife about theses pre premiere times, but as she reminded me, it being 3.5 hrs then 40 mins drive home and me having to be up at 4.30am that might be a little too much for me!
> 
> Perhaps 20 years ago.lol


Lol. It'll be good fun though - my son is 12 and HE really wanted to go......... ahem.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Cookies said:


> Lol. It'll be good fun though - my son is 12 and HE really wanted to go......... ahem.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Stop blaming the poor boy Niall 
Haha

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

Having been on it the last 7 months I'm in no rush... I'll wait a few weeks then see it at a sociable hour


----------



## stevie211 (Jun 14, 2006)

Just seen it...…..wow :doublesho
worth the wait :thumb:


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

:thumb:Seen it also...What a Superb film,going back on Saturday.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Serious Performance said:


> Having been on it the last 7 months I'm in no rush... I'll wait a few weeks then see it at a sociable hour


It's definitely one for the cinema mate.SJ.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

We went to see it last night (this morning?). What a movie. We all actually managed to stay awake. There were parts in the movie where you could have heard a pin drop in the cinema. 

Absolutely loved it. Definitely worth going to see. Again....

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Seeing it today at 3pm Cineworld Basildon :thumb:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

This time tomorrow I will then be leaving the cinema, I’m booked in for 3pm cannot wait. And so pleased I haven’t seen any spoilers yet.


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

watched it last night....going again tonight


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Me and my lad are going to see it in 2 hours, can't wait


----------



## brooklandsracer (Mar 3, 2017)

Loved the film and gripping through out, best superhero film ever and no doubt in my mind that it will be the highest grossing film ever. Especially as it seems quite a few are going for a 2nd viewing.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fantastic film.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Just one question (feel free too PM me), is there a post credit sequence to watch at the end, i.e do I need to sit and wait till the lights come on (going with my young one on Sunday).


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

182_Blue said:


> Just one question (feel free too PM me), is there a post credit sequence to watch at the end, i.e do I need to sit and wait till the lights come on (going with my young one on Sunday).


No mate,when the Films finished bounce.SJ.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

It's not a spoiler to know that mate, it just means you can leave as soon as the films finished:thumb:.SJ.


----------



## Mardgee (Feb 28, 2009)

Just come out of the cinema. I don’t know what to say.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Absolutely epic! Almost total silence throughout the film from a full cinema. A fitting end to the journey


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

jenks said:


> Absolutely epic! Almost total silence throughout the film from a full cinema. A fitting end to the journey


Totally this. I was amazed too that it was so completely silent. Certain scenes you literally could have heard a pin drop.

Cooks

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

WOW, 3 hours of pure entertainment, absolutely amazing. Not seen a film grip the audience from the very first minute until the very end. It got a roaring round of applause. 

There was a little incident during our film, about 15 mins in, the cinema was in pure silence and was pitch black, a women who was late come rushing in, stubbed her toe on the bottom step, superman dived in to the wooden panelled barrier all you heard was bang, whoops oh f**k and she got up found that her seat was at the other end of a full isle so turned around and walked out again. I truly felt for her, after the entire packed cinema finished laughing at her.. Good job it was dark and she couldn’t be identified, but it was funny.


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Saw it last night with the family and planning to see it again Monday with some friends. We absolutely loved it, some truly epic moments!

I’d rate it 3000.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Watched it Thursday with the better half and the little un, great film and could watch it another 10 times! 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

stonejedi said:


> It's definitely one for the cinema mate.SJ.


Crew screenings are wonderful things :thumb:


----------



## restricted (Jun 13, 2011)

182_Blue said:


> Just one question (feel free too PM me), is there a post credit sequence to watch at the end, i.e do I need to sit and wait till the lights come on (going with my young one on Sunday).


yes there is..... there is a sound track played over the Marvel sign right at the end which if you can figure out what the sound represents ties in great for the Infinity concept.


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

restricted said:


> yes there is..... there is a sound track played over the Marvel sign right at the end which if you can figure out what the sound represents ties in great for the Infinity concept.


Ironmans hammer sound is not a post credit scene my friend.SJ.


----------



## restricted (Jun 13, 2011)

stonejedi said:


> Ironmans hammer sound is not a post credit scene my friend.SJ.


Then you've clearly missed the whole point of the Infinity Loop "my friend"

It brings everything full circle..... and is as much an Easter Egg as any other post scene


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Looool if you say so fella.SJ.


----------



## Raj24v (Aug 24, 2014)

Think I need to rewatch it... don’t see what the fuss was about. Much preferred infinity war.


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I thought it was a pretty good film - 3hours flew in.

Guardians of the Galaxy still my favourite Marvel films.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Absolutely loved it can’t see what more could’ve been done truly epic. 


Gonz.


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Seen it 3 times so far. 
2nd time you start to appreciate certain things that happen more. Loved every second of it.
Might see it one more time before it goes from the cinema.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

IMO good but not as good as it could have been !


----------

